# 3K2's humble tools roll



## 3200+++

hello! heres my actual roll.


----------



## berko

what cleaver is that?


----------



## ThEoRy

Good stuff!


----------



## 3200+++

hello, and thank you!

the cleaver is the small "home" misono one. molybdenum vanadium, cheap, 180mm, and i use it mostly as a bigger nakiri to cul larger veggies, and when volume is needed. 

i'd love to work along with a chinese chef to learn to use it right as it is intended. 

i like this cleaver because the alloy is very forgiving (quite soft) and i find for the price i paid, misono's fit and finish is very nice.

you'll probably notice i polish damascus, it's for keeping attention away from them. one day, when i'll be 100% comfident in my team i'll try to etch them. i've seen very nice results around here.

btw, my custom order (with 3d models lol) to Mr Watanabe has been accepted. Since the investment is a quite big expense i am ordering a polished, 1.5mm thick 120mm blue steel SS cladded 120mm nakiri first, western handled. i love square blades.

next will be a 22cm santoku (if you wish to get the former 3d model i'll be happy to share) kurouchi style.


----------



## xueqi89

Wow!! wish i have that many knifes:sad0:


----------



## jing

good stuffs


----------



## GregoryIdler

Those look great that's awesome!


----------

